# Blackwater trout



## Waterfront Devon (May 10, 2014)

Went out with Bruce on BW at 6 thismorning. First 30 minutes was slow but it wasn't long before we were both getting bites. After what seemed to be team effort of fish just playing with the bait we finally hooked a few. One about 18-19" and a few smaller. Fun trip


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Good report! Thanks for posting.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks Devon, ...I want a rematch, lol...you kicked my butt.
As soon as I feel better we'll hit it again.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Oh, ok now I got it hahaha sweet catch guys, DEV glad to see ur getting on the water more often bud keep up the reports**** One of these days you, bruce and I should all fish BW in our own boats and get a little completion going!! But, both of ya'll need to jump ship and come aboard, I've been putting a lot of guys and myself on a Red Mayhem tons I mean tons of Bulls and a couple top slot Fatties mixed in. My buddy deckhand Sawyer aka "ThaFish" writes the reports look for the upcoming report of last night it was another smack down**


----------



## Waterfront Devon (May 10, 2014)

Bruce. Your home field advantage failed you. Ha! That's almost never the case tho.. I don't mind rubbing it in.. and yeah Josh a 3 boat competition would be fun but I'll tell you right now Bruce is literally buddies with "mother blackwater" I can count maybe 2 days in a year that I've out fished him.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Waterfront Devon said:


> Bruce. Your home field advantage failed you. Ha! That's almost never the case tho.. I don't mind rubbing it in.. and yeah Josh a 3 boat competition would be fun but I'll tell you right now Bruce is literally buddies with "mother blackwater" I can count maybe 2 days in a year that I've out fished him.


hahaha sounds good and I have never launched in BW a day in my life, but a good bottom machine and strategy can go along way and if the patterns are any like Escambia I'll find the fish ( points, mouths, back creeks and drop offs ) 

I enjoy fishing with fishermen I believe that know how to fish a certain area better than I do, I've learned more getting my butt kicked then having a good day by myself :thumbup:

GAME ON?:whistling:


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Waterfront Devon said:


> Bruce. Your home field advantage failed you. Ha! That's almost never the case tho.. I don't mind rubbing it in.. and yeah Josh a 3 boat competition would be fun but I'll tell you right now Bruce is literally buddies with "mother blackwater" I can count maybe 2 days in a year that I've out fished him.


 lol, I'm blaming it on my being sick :whistling:


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> hahaha sounds good and I have never launched in BW a day in my life, but a good bottom machine and strategy can go along way and if the patterns are any like Escambia I'll find the fish ( points, mouths, back creeks and drop offs )
> 
> I enjoy fishing with fishermen I believe that know how to fish a certain area better than I do, I've learned more getting my butt kicked then having a good day by myself :thumbup:
> 
> GAME ON?:whistling:


 "a good bottom machine" That's cheating...I have no electronics on my boat at all. My experience comes from decades of fishing this river...but I'm up for a challenge IF we un-hook the electronics and battle it out.

OR you can wait for the butt whooping AFTER I install my new Lowrance HDI unit I'm buying.


----------



## Waterfront Devon (May 10, 2014)

I would like to add that my humminbird 998 has not caught me any fish. It only solidifies my previous suspicion that it's shallow everywhere on bw


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Bruce - ur the "King of BW," you don't need any new toys to kick butt on BW. Sorry to hear ur not feeling well. I just got over the flu...

Having said that I want to be part of that "competition" Lim-it-out is referring to. Need to set up date, time, and place to meet!!!


----------



## Waterfront Devon (May 10, 2014)

We will have to come up with a day we are all available. That'll be fun.


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

:whistling::whistling:


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Desert Eagle said:


> Bruce - ur the "King of BW," you don't need any new toys to kick butt on BW. Sorry to hear ur not feeling well. I just got over the flu...
> 
> Having said that I want to be part of that "competition" Lim-it-out is referring to. Need to set up date, time, and place to meet!!!


on no...don't start that. There are some kick-ass fisherman on black water, they just don't post.

BUT...

I was thinking of a "Bridge-to-Bridge" Inshore Tournament, based on Major League Bass fishing rules, adjusted for our local laws of course, trout, reds & bonus for striper.

The boundaries would be no farther N. than Hwy 90 bridge, downtown Milton, no further S. than I-10 Bridge and no further NW than Pond creek trestle bridge.

If you're not familiar w/ MLF rules it's a total bag weight, not best 5 fish. In other words wide open hard core, catch as many as you can fishing.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

How many of you hard core winter time inshore guys want to do this?
It may take a lot of coordination to pull this off...but it would be a blast.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm in!!! Do White Trout count or Specs only. Slot size only in all species or can I weigh in my 17" Reds, photo, then release??? If/when I catch my 5 Spec limit, how do I count 6+??? I can't put 'em in my live well???


----------



## Waterfront Devon (May 10, 2014)

I will need some education on the rules but I am totally down.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Details...details...CPR; Slot size and FWC Regs. apply; no snagging, live bait or trolling; HONOR system when it comes to not duplicating the photos, lol...white trout, I dunno know on that one. THAT's where you would kick butt on the total bag wt.

We can impose encroachment limits to prevent spot encroachment...any other ideas?


----------



## Waterfront Devon (May 10, 2014)

Now, now.. what if all the fish are under an opponents boat? I say fish under that boat. Lol


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Time limit, 3-4 hrs. at most...start time can be discussed, as well as who brings the donuts from Milton bakery and the coffee.

If someone is lucky enough to locate all the fish under one boat...I give up and will concede, ha ha.


----------



## Waterfront Devon (May 10, 2014)

How about Sunday 25th?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

DEV, ur rite bottom machines they don't catch fish but the do tell u where the drop off and holes are. 

I use it all the time and trust me they will show u the fish all day its on u to catch them. I caught 40 plus bull reds in 2 trips mostly because my unit found the bait and deeper holes for me. 

Im goin to fish for specs and slot reds this weekend in BW ill call it a pre fish hahaha 

Bruce I keep my bottom machine u keep ur trolling motor hahaha


----------



## Waterfront Devon (May 10, 2014)

This is all mine ever says on bw


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

25th is good by me


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Instead of total weight lets do total length due to me not having a scale


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Devon - there are lotsa deep spots on BW. The west end, south side of the train tresle in Milton is 50' deep. There is a 30+ feet deep trough that runs from the mouth of Pond creek north to the broken down dock on the west bank. 30' on the south side of the Hwy 90 bridge in Milton. 30+ feet at the north entrance to Quinn Bayou. Etc... Lotsa small White Trout in all these places this time of the year.


----------



## Waterfront Devon (May 10, 2014)

I know I'm just messin around. I've been fishing lakes my whole life.. these florida flats are overwhelmingly shallow compared the the normal "middle is the deepest" lake concept from up north. I will say that I really haven't had much luck in the holes though.. I've pulled 80% of my fish out of 3'-


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Are you guys free for Monday 19Jan15 pretty sure its a holiday for most


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Let's take this off-line...these other guys don't want to hear our bragging and BS...lol


----------



## Waterfront Devon (May 10, 2014)

I am but I believe we are pausing this until February. Either way I'll be fishing Monday


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm in for Late February


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Waterfront Devon said:


> I am but I believe we are pausing this until February. Either way I'll be fishing Monday


can you say Amber Jack seas will be flat give me a call


----------



## The_hub (Jan 12, 2015)

Any advice on where to launch for a new guy?


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

The_hub said:


> Any advice on where to launch for a new guy?


 What type of boat?

Tides are shallow, ramps drop-off and you can hang your axle.


----------



## Waterfront Devon (May 10, 2014)

Dirt ramp at shell pile is a sure thing. It's a bit hairy pulling a heavy boat out without 4wd though.


----------



## The_hub (Jan 12, 2015)

Slayer propel. I can put in anywhere.


----------



## The_hub (Jan 12, 2015)

And I'm new here so I'm not entirely sure where shell pile is.


----------

